

Audio and Video processing in HTML5, revelations of modern browsers - jdub
http://blog.gingertech.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/LCA_MM_AVProc2011/

======
jdub
Kickarse presentation given at the linux.conf.au multimedia miniconf yesterday
by Silvia Pfeiffer.

